# 48.5", so close to 50!



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Landed this musky late last night around 3 a.m. on a creeper. The fish fought so hard and jumped 2 times boatside. Skinny, but still was a great fish.

Sorry about my face, I look possessed! I was excited!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That must gave scared the crap out of ya. A ski that big on a surface lure at night. Good job!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish for sure.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome fish MJ! Congratulations!!! I am sure I would make a crazy face to if I landed a great musky like that.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!! What lake was it caught in?? thanks Bill


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats on a great fish Jim. That pic cracked me up.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

awsome fish jim


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That had to be fun at night.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

It was pretty hysterical. 4 hours of nothing, just peace and quiet with the low humm of the electric motor up front. Then a whole lot of splashing, yelling, and swearing when my buddy couldn't get the net extended. Haha, good times!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice muskie MJ, I don't blame you for being excited thats a nice fish.


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

NICE musky jim! You gotta expect a crazy face when you get one of those. Have you ever got a 50 b4?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go Jim! That face is classic!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

NICE FISH Jim 
What Lake did ya catch this pig at?


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats! Great fish no matter where you caught it!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

great fish!!!! congrats on that!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish Jim, gratz!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome fish Jim....good job!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I see the picture of a minnow I'm assuming you used for bait, but where's the catch at?


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

jim i was glad i was there when you caught that pig. looks like all my advice to you is finally paying off. hahaha congrats once again buddy.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

This is from New York ? Lake Chituaqa or whatever it was in that other post?
I am confused?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a great fish and caught while trolling, at night, with a creeper!!! That's to good!!! Nicely done Jim.

Never thought about using the electric motor for a stealth approach. I'll have to give it a go sometime.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah we were moving up to a different spot and I left my bait in the water about 30 feet behind the boat. The rod was in my hand, and when the fish hit it almost ripped my croix into the water! G1pper24 did great with the net job! Way to go buddy, you're up on Friday! 

Tatonka, this fish was caught in Ohio, not Chautauqua.


----------

